

Donald Hoffman: Do we see reality as it is? - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYp5XuGYqqY
Quite the fascinating exploration of perception, reality, accuracy, and fitness. With some bonus elements of human-computer interaction and UI&#x2F;UX thrown in.<p>Perception is <i>not</i> reality, but rather, fitness.
======
dredmorbius
Quite the fascinating exploration of perception, reality, accuracy, and
fitness. With some bonus elements of human-computer interaction and UI/UX
thrown in.

Perception is _not_ reality, but rather, fitness.

